# GSP pups... $650



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have one possible 2 female pups that are available from my breeding of Forward Scout and TAK's Jeter. Pups hit the ground on June 29. 5 females and one male. 
Attached (I hope) is the ped. If you can see this is a strong line bred litter. Some true class dogs within. Pups can compete at any level or be some very serious brad type dogs. 

Sire: Forward Scout is an 8 year old dog that I was also the breeder of. Larry Moody is the owner and is an avid bird hunter. His description of Scout is he is a fire breathing bird huntin SOB. Scout is also a part time house dog. Mrs. Moody is fooled with the relaxed and gentle giant at home and Larry says hold on! 

Dam: TAK's Jeter is a 3 year old female that is my personal dog. She's ran in some NSTRA trials and has placed a few times so far. She is a pleasure to be around and very calm as a part time house dog... Until its a trial or hunting, and she is a hot mess! Runs very hard and really likes the smell of birds! Kinda makes her stop in her tracks!

I've had this same line since 2001, Fitzs Clown Around Boo was my first GSP of this line. I added a few other dogs along the way from some of the same lines, matching up in some places even better. If you can see the ped you'll notice that each line goes back to 3xNFC Rawhide Clown. This has been by design! 

I would hope that whoever gets one of these will want to trial or test it, at this point it is not a must but a request but it is a demand that it will be hunted. I will not sale to a pet only home. Not only my effort has went into the trialing and proofing of these pups but everyone else before I. They are breed to be hunted and its only a plus that they are also great with family and do well in the house as they do in a kennel.

I can provide references, $650 at the kennel all shipping at buyers nickel... 

Tom Kosmack
TAK Kennel
435-630-Four Zero 8 one


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That Jeter is a nice dog! 


Should be some strong pups on birds.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I would love one of these dogs but I can't get another one for a year or 2. My wife would kill me.


----------

